# no animals to be sold at doncaster?



## trogdorable (Feb 4, 2011)

Animal Protection Agency


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

Is anyone able to confirm whether this is true or just the APA creating a storm?


----------



## Gar1on (Mar 27, 2012)

weemanelite said:


> Is anyone able to confirm whether this is true or just the APA creating a storm?


As yet unconfirmed officially, but the general consensus is that it is a load of old twaddle and it will be going ahead as planned.


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

*Update*

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/858627-ihs-statement-re-breeders-meeting.html


----------



## parsonsd (Sep 27, 2009)

Animal Protection Agency

Hmmmmm... not too sure but found this on official website =/

Click blue link above


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

btgson2000 said:


> imageAs yet unconfirmed officially,


read thread above, the argument is in court today. 

jay


----------



## esquiviaszh (Jun 19, 2012)

but the general consensus is that it is a load of old twaddle and it will be going ahead as planned.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

esquiviaszh said:


> but the general consensus is that it is a load of old twaddle and it will be going ahead as planned.image


it went ahead as planned (on Sunday) following the FBH taking them to court on friday. 

Jay


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Spikebrit said:


> it went ahead as planned (on Sunday) following the FBH taking them to court on friday.
> 
> Jay



they're a copy and pasting newbie. They copy part of a previous reply and add a hidden image into it, which I believe acts as a referral type jobbie and they get a pay out.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Meko said:


> they're a copy and pasting newbie. They copy part of a previous reply and add a hidden image into it, which I believe acts as a referral type jobbie and they get a pay out.


fair enough but what purpose does it serve?

jay


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

I started a thread about it in the help section to have the web site filtered but it doesn't look important enough to do.

Moonleh replied with 



Moonleh said:


> They're using a method called cookie stuffing. It involves uploading an image to a thread, or indeed using it in their signature. This image is actually a clever bit of javascript which puts a referral cookie for the website (most commonly amazon or ebay due to their widespread use) on the computer of anybody who views the thread.
> 
> Whilst its not malicious or dangerous like a virus is, they do profit from it.



So i'm guessing they get a hit every time the page loads, and get paid per hit.


----------

